# I think the new sidebar on threads needs a bit more work...



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

Picture below says it all...

Yes, I've tried refreshing before anyone asks...


----------



## Seriel (Oct 7, 2018)

Which thread does that happen in? My sidebar has been behaving since I got it


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

I just had to use inspect to see your message... It's happening everywhere... Even here. Couldn't even reply to you properly.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 7, 2018)

For me it happens in all threads, however, you can disable it with the new "Disable sidebar in thread view (in testing)" option in Preferences. The black style is also quite broken on the top page (https://gbatemp.net/forums), missing many borders that the dark blue style has..


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

daxtsu said:


> For me it happens in all threads, however, you can disable it with the new "Disable sidebar in thread view (in testing)" option in Preferences. The black style is also quite broken on the top page (https://gbatemp.net/forums), missing many borders that the dark blue style has..



Thanks for the advice. Much better. Phew...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2018)

What browser are you using? Have you tried a full refresh with CTRL+F5?


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> What browser are you using? Have you tried a full refresh with CTRL+F5?



I'm using Chrome and I just enabled it and tried. Nope, still happening.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 7, 2018)

For whats its worth I can now reproduce this by switching to the Black style, I previously wasnt seeing it because I use the blueish dark theme.
(I'm using Firefox on Windows 10 if it matters)


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, this only happens with the black theme. I'm using Chrome 69.0.3497.92 on Windows. Forced refresh with ctrl + F5 does not rectify the issue.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks for your help, I think I've fixed it now?


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Thanks for your help, I think I've fixed it now?



Yep! Everything seems fine now! Thanks! x3


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 7, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Thanks for your help, I think I've fixed it now?



Also confirmed fixed here, and the top forum page is also working correctly again. Thanks.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm now getting this and a ton more messed up places on the normal Dark theme


Spoiler


----------



## ry755 (Oct 7, 2018)

I don't think it's quite fixed yet, this is after I disabled the sidebar in the settings


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I'm now getting this and a ton more messed up places on the normal Dark theme
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh for crying out loud... I don't know if I should facepalm or laugh.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wait... Now I have it again...


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 7, 2018)

Hm, it appears to be broken on the forum index again as well..


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

It is once again fixed, haha.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 7, 2018)

SkittleDash said:


> It is once again fixed, haha.



Same here (for now).


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 7, 2018)

I would have disabled this, even without threads messing up.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 7, 2018)

These pesky sidebars appeared here a few hours ago with the black style. They totally mess up the layout in threads in my opinion. I would like if they are opt-in instead of opt-out.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 7, 2018)

Picture below says it all...

Yes, I've tried refreshing before anyone asks...


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2018)

ghjfdtg said:


> These pesky sidebars appeared here a few hours ago with the black style. They totally mess up the layout in threads in my opinion. I would like if they are opt-in instead of opt-out.


there's a difference between "_I dont like it and I want it disabled_"
and "_I dont like it and I think it should be disabled for everyone_"

the first one is legitimate and we do offer the option (check your user preferences to find the 'disable sidebar' option)
the second one is a bit laughable to be honest


----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 8, 2018)

It isn't laughable at all. I'm sure many people will be irritated by this change. The sidebars take way too much space away from threads. It just doesn't feel right and was introduced without warning. It would make much more sense to annaunce the change and giving users the option to enable it instead of forcing it on them by default.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 8, 2018)

ghjfdtg said:


> It isn't laughable at all. I'm sure many people will be irritated by this change. The sidebars take way too much space away from threads. It just doesn't feel right and was introduced without warning. It would make much more sense to annaunce the change and giving users the option to enable it instead of forcing it on them by default.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



The fact remains that you can FREELY disable it. By the looks of it, I don't see anyone complaining. And there is a thread about this change that gives specific steps on how to disable it. So I can't see this irritating people. If you don't like it, fine. But if you want to go on a rant, create a new thread. This thread isn't the place to be complaining. I on the other hand find this change very handy.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Oct 10, 2018)

Is there anyway to disable the sidebar while browsing in the *PC, Console & Handheld Discussions*? I liked the previous setup where it only appeared at https://gbatemp.net/forums/. After a few days using it, I find it too cluttering.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> Is there anyway to disable the sidebar while browsing in the *PC, Console & Handheld Discussions*? I liked the previous setup where it only appeared at https://gbatemp.net/forums/. After a few days using it, I find it too cluttering.


You can disable it in preferences.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 10, 2018)

when the side bar is hidden (with the >| icon), you can't click the "like, quote" text on a post if they are at the same height than the video.
I'm using Firefox


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Oct 11, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You can disable it in preferences.


I have that selected but that's only disabled in thread view.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> I have that selected but that's only disabled in thread view.


Having the same problem.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 11, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> I have that selected but that's only disabled in thread view.


Also having this issue


----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 11, 2018)

I for one think the sidebar in thread view is great. The full width layout of the forum earlier was awkward. This will make it easier on the eyes to read posts and easier to find content, and it just looks better.


----------

